# Here's the new cutie



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Here's a couple of pic's. This thing is spotless--just like new, for half the price.




























Gonna test it out next weekend.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Since it's a 5th wheel can you also pull your boat along with it?


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

SWEET!! Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Danatodd99 (Dec 26, 2001)

Robert W. McCoy Jr 


> Since it's a 5th wheel can you also pull your boat along with it?


That's the way I understood the law.
Nice Camper/second home you got there Mike


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Thats why I got a 5th-wheel, for the boat. Can't go camping without my boat. Figured I'll be about 50-54ft long total.


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

I believe it's called a "Recreational Double". I'm pretty sure you can do it in Michigan, but you should check with other states if you leave here. 

Let me know how you do backing it down the boat ramp!


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Don't forget.....you'll need a new endorsement on your licence to haul a double.
Aslo, have an "expert" examine and reinforce the underframe of the trailer to take the stress of hauling the boat too. Very few manufacturers do this at the factory and it usually involves an exprienced welder with the mindset..."More is better".

(All the bounces, torque and stresses that the boat cause are going to be directed through what is essentially an aluminum box not designed for it). It's do-able...just be careful.

Good luck !


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Brian, the 5th-wheel won't be connected at the boat ramp. It'll be at the camp site.

Man I'm good but not that good. LOL


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

Looks good Mike,
Is this your first? 
You should really enjoy it for some years to come.


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

That's a cool rig Mike. Congratulations. How was the maiden voyage?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Way Cool

I bet you'll enjoy the additional living space. 

Congrats.


----------



## Steve J (Jul 25, 2002)

Cool rig. Does look brand new! What do you have to pull it with?


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Nice camper Mike. We sure enjoyed our's. We stop at the camper dealership up in Benzonia last weekend to look at 5th wheels. Gettin ready for retirement. It sure is nice to have place to relax after a hard day fishin...LOL


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Steve J., I got a Dodge 3/4 ton diesel.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Very nice.
When I grow up I want one of those.


----------

